# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نمودار!

## nilofar76

سلام بروبچ
من یه سوال دارم تو این شکلی که میفرستم.
نمدار روی محور xها رسم شده.سوالم اینه چ زمان هایی نمودارمون روی xها 
رسم میشن؟ممکنه روی وای ها هم رسم بشن؟ چ شرایطی باید باشه تا نمودار این شکلی بشه.
مرسی 

الان نمودار روی ایکس هاست

----------


## Aminsa

> سلام بروبچ
> من یه سوال دارم تو این شکلی که میفرستم.
> نمدار روی محور xها رسم شده.سوالم اینه چ زمان هایی نمودارمون روی xها 
> رسم میشن؟ممکنه روی وای ها هم رسم بشن؟ چ شرایطی باید باشه تا نمودار این شکلی بشه.
> مرسی 
> 
> الان نمودار روی ایکس هاست


سلام!
وقتی که y=0 باشه نمودار روی محور x رسم میشه و وقتی x=0 باشه نمودار روی محور y رسم میشه.بازم اگه بد فهمیدم سوالتون رو یا ابهام داشت پاسخم بپرسین!

----------


## nilofar76

> سلام!
> وقتی که y=0 باشه نمودار روی محور x رسم میشه و وقتی x=0 باشه نمودار روی محور y رسم میشه.بازم اگه بد فهمیدم سوالتون رو یا ابهام داشت پاسخم بپرسین!


خب اینکه کی نمودار روی ایکس های مثبت رسم میشه کی روی منفی ها؟
فقط روی قسمت مثبت ایکس ها رسم میشه؟

----------


## Aminsa

> خب اینکه کی نمودار روی ایکس های مثبت رسم میشه کی روی منفی ها؟
> فقط روی قسمت مثبت ایکس ها رسم میشه؟


آها الان بهتر شد!!
ببینید یه راهش ضابطه ای نوشتن تابع هست مثلا شرط بزارین به ازای x مثبت تابع صفر باشه به ازای x منفی y=-x باشه که راه ساده و خوب و راحتیه!اما خب اگه شما اصرار داشته باشین که فقط با یک ضابطه بشه این تابع رو توجیح!! کرد میتونم براتون تابع |x-|x مثال بزنم که تو x مثبت میشه صفر اما تو  x منفی میشه y=2x !ولی خب من خودم راه اول رو چون دمه دستتر و راحتتره تو شکلای سخت تر از این شکلی که شما کشیدین بهتر جواب میده!!!میگم بازم بستگی بشکل داره امکان داره یه شکل سختتر باشه که نشه براحتی براش مثال تک ضابطه ای زد اما وقتی چن ضابطه ایش بکنین راحتتر باشه!اما تو این شکل شما میشه!
بازم اگه سوال و ابهامی بود در خدمتم!

----------


## nilofar76

> آها الان بهتر شد!!
> ببینید یه راهش ضابطه ای نوشتن تابع هست مثلا شرط بزارین به ازای x مثبت تابع صفر باشه به ازای x منفی y=-x باشه که راه ساده و خوب و راحتیه!اما خب اگه شما اصرار داشته باشین که فقط با یک ضابطه بشه این تابع رو توجیح!! کرد میتونم براتون تابع |x-|x مثال بزنم که تو x مثبت میشه صفر اما تو  x منفی میشه y=2x !ولی خب من خودم راه اول رو چون دمه دستتر و راحتتره تو شکلای سخت تر از این شکلی که شما کشیدین بهتر جواب میده!!!میگم بازم بستگی بشکل داره امکان داره یه شکل سختتر باشه که نشه براحتی براش مثال تک ضابطه ای زد اما وقتی چن ضابطه ایش بکنین راحتتر باشه!اما تو این شکل شما میشه!
> بازم اگه سوال و ابهامی بود در خدمتم!


بازم اگه به این تست های قشنگ برخوردم مزاحمت میشم مررر رررسی

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام بچه هااین دوتاتابع آیاقابل رسم اند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ایناایده ذهنی خودمه وصرفااونهاروجایی ندیدم که آدرس بدم
واین مرتبط ترین تاپیکی بودکه یافتم :Yahoo (94): ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_سوال طرح می‌کنی؟؟؟
جالبه. 
ولی من ببینمش نمی‌زنم این تست رو  معلومه وقت گیر میشه
ولی در مورد ممکن بودن بنظرم کاملااااااااا ممکنه 
واقعا دست مریزاد_

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام بچه هااین دوتاتابع آیاقابل رسم اند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ایناایده ذهنی خودمه وصرفااونهاروجایی ندیدم که آدرس بدم
> واین مرتبط ترین تاپیکی بودکه یافتمممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


هیچ f غیر ثابتی وجود نداره ک هم زمان بتونه دو تابع داده شده رو تعریف کنه
 مگه تابع ثابت f(x)=2kPi +Pi/4 در این صورت هر دو تابع با تابع y=0 برابرن.

----------


## n3gin2000

> هیچ f غیر ثابتی وجود نداره ک هم زمان بتونه دو تابع داده شده رو تعریف کنه
>  مگه تابع ثابت f(x)=2kPi +Pi/4 در این صورت هر دو تابع با تابع y=0 برابرن.


ممنون ولی  قدرمطلق براکت تانژانت به تنهایی قابل رسمه درواقع دلیل اینکه توان3روانتخاب کردم فرم لرمانندتوابع درجه سوم وتانژانت هاهستش امااینکه این عبارت آنتی لگاریتم بشه وبعدش بره زیررادیکال ابهام برانگیزه پس فقط درحالتی که کل تابع برابرصفرباشه قابل رسمه که اونم مختصاتش میشه(0و0)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ودرموردتابع براکت قدرمللق کتانژانت هم مهم این بودکه بتونیم براکت قدرمطلقش رورسم کنیم ولی من کلارسم تولابع ساده تری ازقبیل این روبلدم درواقع چون دامنه رومحدودنکردیم بافرض اینکه دامنهک ل عآرهستش تابع رورسم کردم واون دایره هاروعمداکشیدم تابیشترواضح بشه :Yahoo (1):  اگه ممکنه عکس بزاریدبیشترمتوجه عرایضتون میشم ممنونم :Y (694):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (565):  :Y (694):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ممنون ولی  قدرمطلق براکت تانژانت به تنهایی قابل رسمه درواقع دلیل اینکه توان3روانتخاب کردم فرم لرمانندتوابع درجه سوم وتانژانت هاهستش امااینکه این عبارت آنتی لگاریتم بشه وبعدش بره زیررادیکال ابهام برانگیزه پس فقط درحالتی که کل تابع برابرصفرباشه قابل رسمه که اونم مختصاتش میشه(0و0)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ودرموردتابع براکت قدرمللق کتانژانت هم مهم این بودکه بتونیم براکت قدرمطلقش رورسم کنیم ولی من کلارسم تولابع ساده تری ازقبیل این روبلدم درواقع چون دامنه رومحدودنکردیم بافرض اینکه دامنهک ل عآرهستش تابع رورسم کردم واون دایره هاروعمداکشیدم تابیشترواضح بشه اگه ممکنه عکس بزاریدبیشترمتوجه عرایضتون میشم ممنونم


بیانتو نمیفهمم. چ اونجا ک صورت سوال رو ببان کردی و پ اینجا ک توضیحی ازافه شد. خیلی شهودی، غیر رسمی و دوستانه س بیانت.
اونجا ک میگی قابل رسمه، درست اینکه بگی قابل تعریفه.
اونجا ک تابع اول رو قابل تعریف میدونی ولی دومی رو ن، هم درست نیست.
در هر حال.... من تست تعلیفی نمیزنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## n3gin2000

> بیانتو نمیفهمم. چ اونجا ک صورت سوال رو ببان کردی و پ اینجا ک توضیحی ازافه شد. خیلی شهودی، غیر رسمی و دوستانه س بیانت.
> اونجا ک میگی قابل رسمه، درست اینکه بگی قابل تعریفه.
> اونجا ک تابع اول رو قابل تعریف میدونی ولی دومی رو ن، هم درست نیست.
> در هر حال.... من تست تعلیفی نمیزنم


ممنون نه نگفتم که تابع دومی قابل رسم یاقابل تعریف نیستش درواقع سوال پرسیدم ازتون :Yahoo (94): ولی قدرمطلق براکت تانژانت یه عبارت که بارعایت دامنه تعریف تانژانت قابل تعریف(قابل رسمه) :Yahoo (117): نه خب لزوماتست تالیفی نیست فقط یه سوالی بودکه توذهنم بوددرهرحال سپاس ازشما :Y (592):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اگر برای حل سوال می خوای که برای این مدل از سوال ها از گزینه ها استفاده میشه معمولا ! اگر همینطوری می خوای هم که سخته  بیخیال !!!
> در تابعی که تو پست دومتون گذاشتید باید اعداد صحیح رو تو خالی بذارید برای عدد 1 تا درست بشه


با منی؟ از اونجایی ک شما وارد شدی، من ی پست بیشتر نداده بودم اخه!.
موافق نیستم اگه با منی.

----------


## Dmz.official

> با منی؟ از اونجایی ک شما وارد شدی، من ی پست بیشتر نداده بودم اخه!.
> موافق نیستم اگه با منی.


شرمنده اشتباه نقل قول کردم  :Yahoo (94):  ولی خب با چی موافق نیستی ؟ ( منظور از تابع پست دوم همون قدر مطلق جزء صحیح منفی x بعلاوه جزء صحیح x هست )

----------


## Dmz.official

> سلام بچه هااین دوتاتابع آیاقابل رسم اند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ایناایده ذهنی خودمه وصرفااونهاروجایی ندیدم که آدرس بدم
> واین مرتبط ترین تاپیکی بودکه یافتمممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید



اگر برای حل سوال می خوای که برای این مدل از سوال ها از گزینه ها استفاده میشه معمولا ! اگر همینطوری می خوای هم که سخته  :Yahoo (21):  بیخیال !!! البته شکل کلی رو میشه گفت ولی رسم دقیقش وقت گیره
در تابعی که تو پست دومتون گذاشتید باید اعداد صحیح رو تو خالی بذارید برای عدد 1 تا درست بشه

----------


## n3gin2000

> اگر برای حل سوال می خوای که برای این مدل از سوال ها از گزینه ها استفاده میشه معمولا ! اگر همینطوری می خوای هم که سخته  بیخیال !!! البته شکل کلی رو میشه گفت ولی رسم دقیقش وقت گیره
> در تابعی که تو پست دومتون گذاشتید باید اعداد صحیح رو تو خالی بذارید برای عدد 1 تا درست بشه


نه عرض کردم تست نیست فقط یه سواله که توذهن خودم بودخب رسم توابع باعددگذاری اکثرابرای قدرمطلق ومثلثاتی های ابتدایی مثل سینوس وکسینوس وتوابع مرکب و...جواب میده اگه این تست میشدقطعاطراح بامحدودکردن دامنه رسم روساده ترمیکردولی سوال اصلی من اینه که عبارتهای قدرمطلقی وبراکتی آنتی لگاریتم بشوندوبعدش زیررادیکال بروندرسم روسخت میکنه البته حدس میزنم بااشتراک دامنه های دوتاتابع لگاریتم ورادیکال فرجه زوج بشه رسم کردیعنی مثلامامدونیم زیررادیکال فرجه زوج مثبته وآنتی لگاریتم هم مثبته واشتراکشون این میشه که عبارتی که قدرمطلق وبراکت داره مثبت باشه خب وقتی قدرمطلق بیرون تابع هستش همواره برقراره (چون قدرمطلق همواره خروجی مثبت میده)ولی وقتی قدرمطلق بیرونه بازم میتونیم رسم کنیم ولی  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ممنون ولی قدرمطلق براکت تانژانت به تنهایی قابل رسمه درواقع دلیل اینکه توان3روانتخاب کردم فرم لرمانندتوابع درجه سوم وتانژانت هاهستش امااینکه این عبارت آنتی لگاریتم بشه وبعدش بره زیررادیکال ابهام برانگیزه پس فقط درحالتی که کل تابع برابرصفرباشه قابل رسمه که اونم مختصاتش میشه(0و0)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟ودرموردتابع براکت قدرمللق کتانژانت هم مهم این بودکه بتونیم براکت قدرمطلقش رورسم کنیم ولی من کلارسم تولابع ساده تری ازقبیل این روبلدم درواقع چون دامنه رومحدودنکردیم بافرض اینکه دامنهک ل عآرهستش تابع رورسم کردم واون دایره هاروعمداکشیدم تابیشترواضح بشه


شما میفهمین اینجا چی نوشته؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> شما میفهمین اینجا چی نوشته؟


خب قسمت اولش این عکسه دقیقاتااین کلمه قابل رسمه(البته بازبدون محدودیت دامنه رسم کردم)قسمت دومش این عکسه شباهت بین توابع درجه3وتانژانت هادقیقاتاکلمه هستش(ازپستی که نقل قول گرفتیدمنظورمه :Yahoo (1): قسمت سومش میخواهم بدونم اگه این عبارتی که رسم کردم درواقع آنتی لگاریتم شده وبعدش رفته زیررادیکال حالاچطوربااین2تاشرط قابل رسمه؟؟؟؟خب تودامنه مشترک یعنی ازصفرتامثبت بینهایت دامنه مشترک آنتی لگاریتم ورادیکال فرجه زوجه پس بایدرسم بشه :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (27):  :Y (686): قسمت بعدیش که بحث(0و0)روگفتم چون پست شمااینطوری فرمودیدمنم سوال کردم که منظورتون اینشکلیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟وقسمت آخرهم که اونجایی که مشخص میکنم رومنظورمه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

نا مفهوم، بی دقت و گاهی نادرست، من نمیفهمم چی میگی.

تابع جز صحیحه تانژانت ایکس و همینطور قدرمطلق جز صحیح تانژانت ایکس رو در بازه متقارن ب مرکز مبدا رو درست نکشیدی. میگی گراف توابع جبری درجه سوم و تابع مثلثاتی تانژانت شبیه همن. تعریفی در باره شباهت گراف توابع وجود نداره. من بطور شهودی هم این دو تابع رو شبیه هم نمیدونم. مثلا شما تنها قسمتی از گراف تانژانت ایکس رو رسم کردی و گراف تابع تانژانت ایکس در دامنه ش شامل قسمت ناپویسته رفع نشدنیه در حالی ک تابع درجه سوم اینجوری نیست. دو تابعی ک بهش اشاره کردی رو حتی در بازه متقارن ب مرکز 0 و طولشعاع Pi/2 رو هم شبیه هم نمیبینم. به عنوان مثال دوم  تو این بازه، تانژانت در دو انتهای بازه ب مجانب های عمودی همگرا میشه در حالی ک تابع جبری معکب ایکس مجانب قائمی در دامنه Rش نداره.

خب شد توابع تحلیلی دیگه ای نمیدونستی وگرنه شک داشتم ک با این جز صحیح، قدر مطلق، توان سوم، ریشه دوم و توابع مثلثاتی ترکیبش نکنی ؛)

----------


## n3gin2000

> نا مفهوم، بی دقت و گاهی نادرست، من نمیفهمم چی میگی.
> 
> تابع جز صحیحه تانژانت ایکس و همینطور قدرمطلق جز صحیح تانژانت ایکس رو در بازه متقارن ب مرکز مبدا رو درست نکشیدی. میگی گراف توابع جبری درجه سوم و تابع مثلثاتی تانژانت شبیه همن. تعریفی در باره شباهت گراف توابع وجود نداره. من بطور شهودی هم این دو تابع رو شبیه هم نمیدونم. مثلا شما تنها قسمتی از گراف تانژانت ایکس رو رسم کردی و گراف تابع تانژانت ایکس در دامنه ش شامل قسمت ناپویسته رفع نشدنیه در حالی ک تابع درجه سوم اینجوری نیست. دو تابعی ک بهش اشاره کردی رو حتی در بازه متقارن ب مرکز 0 و طولشعاع Pi/2 رو هم شبیه هم نمیبینم. به عنوان مثال دوم  تو این بازه، تانژانت در دو انتهای بازه ب مجانب های عمودی همگرا میشه در حالی ک تابع جبری معکب ایکس مجانب قائمی در دامنه Rش نداره.
> 
> خب شد توابع تحلیلی دیگه ای نمیدونستی وگرنه شک داشتم ک با این جز صحیح، قدر مطلق، توان سوم، ریشه دوم و توابع مثلثاتی ترکیبش نکنی ؛)


خب من اگه خودم درست ودقیق میدونستمش که دیگه سوالم روتوتاپیک نمیپرسیدم :Yahoo (94): درواقع میخواهم که بقیه رسم کنندحالایاشمایاهرشخص دیگه ای
حس انیشتن درمقابل اون استاددوره دبیرستانش روکه بهش میگفت ** **** که فقط ریاضی روبه روشهای غلط خودش میفهمدبهم دست میده وقتی نوشته هاتون رومیخونم :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Phenotype_2

چیزی ک تو از من میخای رسمش کنم درست مث اینکه بگی (y=f (x رو رسم کن در حالی ک f رو هنوز تعریف نکردی. ندونستن جواب این سوال چیزی از ارزشهات کم نمیکنه؛ ناراحت نباش.
گفتی "اینشتین" و استادش چی گفتن ب هم؟
 @BRAIN SURGEON

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام بچه هاممکنه ایین سوال روبارسم نمودرارحل کنیدلطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
پ.ن:خودم بدون رسم حلش روبلدم اینشکلی:چون مدوده کسینوس از-1تا1هستشبایدعبارت داخل پرانتزرومساوی منفی یک قراربدیم  تادرaکه اینجا-4هستش ضرب بشه ونمودارکسینوس بتونه بیشترین مقدارروداشته باشه ودرنهایت معادله مثلثاتی روحل کنیم(کسینوس چ عبارتهایی منفی یکه) وباعددگذاری نقاطی که بدست میادرادرمعادله صدق بدیم ودرمحدوده بسته -1و+1جوابهاقابل قبوله که اگه اینکارروبکنیم3تاعددبدست میادپس میشه3بارحالاشماهاچشکلی بارسم نمودارحلش میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## n3gin2000

بچه هالطفااین سوال روهم حل کنیدسپاس :Y (466):  :Y (768):  :Y (592):

----------


## Saeed744

> پس منم خودکشی کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بابااین سوال مثلثاتیه رومیگم این که دیگه آسونه


سخته :Yahoo (113): 
چه توقعاتی ازما داری :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Math97

> بچه هالطفااین سوال روهم حل کنیدسپاس


داخل پرانتز k*x + teta هست؟

----------


## n3gin2000

> داخل پرانتز k*x + teta هست؟


بله4تاسینوس کا ایکس+تتا
مثل پی نوشتم ایکس رو :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Math97

> بله4تاسینوس کا ایکس+تتا
> مثل پی نوشتم ایکس رو



راه من سنتی وبراساس حل معادله مثلثاتیه و البته یه مقدارم پیچیده است! ولی جواباش درستن و نمودارو توی یکی از سایتهای اینترنتی رسم کردم و چک کردم با اعدادی که بدست آوردم تطابق داشت:

اگه نقاط تابع رو تست کنید میشه مجهولاتو پیدا کرد:
x=0, y=-2 
4sin(teta)=-2 پس
 الف) teta=7 (pi) / 6 
یا ب)     teta = 11 (pi) / 6 
یا ....

ولی حالت ب) درسته چون ما نمودار سینوس داریم که داره به نقطه پایانیش نزدیک میشه (نمودار سینوس معمولی رو تصور کنید که از 0 تا 2*pi ادامه داره. این نمودارم دقیقا همونه ولی فقط جابجاشده رفته به سمت چپ). خب توی ربع چهارم هستیم بنایراین باید جوابی باشه که توی ربع چهارم باشه که 6 / 11 (pi) توی ربع چهارمه.

اگر فرض کنیم teta=11 pi /6 باشه میریم سراغ نقطه دوم یعنی x=3, y=0
4sin(3k + 7 pi /6 ) = 0
پس
  3k+7 pi / 6 = 3*pi 

حالت 3pi درسته چون مشابه توضیحاتی که قبلاً دادم انگار همون سینوس معمولی رو داریم فقط با جابجایی. نمودار قبل از x=3 از نقطه 2pi رد شده بعدشم به خاطر تناوبی بودن تکرار میشه. و خب می دونیم تابع سینوس بعد از 2pi بالتبع توی 3pi صفر میشه 
که خب k بدست میاد 7pi/18
(منظور از / علامت تقسیمه)

من با این روش با تمرین زیاد راحتم و البته ببخشید می دونم واقعا روش پیچیده ای بود! یه سری نکته مثلا در خصوص نقطه اوج یا فرود یا دوره تناوب اگه کار کنید احتمالا زودتر به جواب می رسید. ولی خب جوابا درستن! اگه اشکال داشتید بپرسید

----------


## n3gin2000

> اگه نقاط تابع رو تست کنید میشه مجهولاتو پیدا کرد:
> x=0, y=-2 
> 4sin(teta)=-2 پس
>  الف) teta=7 (pi) / 6 
> یا ب)     teta = 11 (pi) / 6 
> 
> اگر فرض کنیم teta=7 pi /6 باشه میریم سراغ نقطه دوم یعنی x=3, y=0
> 4sin(3k + 7 pi /6 ) = 0
> پس
> ...


بسیارممنون وسپاسگزارم ازتوضیحاتتون :Yahoo (1): 
من رشتم تجربیه :Yahoo (4): ودانش آموزم یعنی97کنکوراولی بودم راستش اینشکلی زیادمتوجه نمیشم
ولی مثلااگه بگیدفرم کلی تابع سینوس به اینصورتهمثلا میگم نه اینکه مطمئن باشم بگیم اینجاطبق معادله4همونaهستش وبتونیم درمعادله قراربدیم(صدق بدیم)وباتوجه به اینکه محدوده دامنه سینوس بین1ومنفی1هستش بگیم که اعدادی که به تابع میدیم بایدبه ازای این دامنه جواب باشندوازاین دامنه بیشتریاکمترغلطه :Yahoo (1): 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Math97

> بسیارممنون وسپاسگزارم ازتوضیحاتتون
> من رشتم تجربیهودانش آموزم یعنی97کنکوراولی بودم راستش اینشکلی زیادمتوجه نمیشم
> ولی مثلااگه بگیدفرم کلی تابع سینوس به اینصورتهمثلا میگم نه اینکه مطمئن باشم بگیم اینجاطبق معادله4همونaهستش وبتونیم درمعادله قراربدیم(صدق بدیم)وباتوجه به اینکه محدوده دامنه سینوس بین1ومنفی1هستش بگیم که اعدادی که به تابع میدیم بایدبه ازای این دامنه جواب باشندوازاین دامنه بیشتریاکمترغلطه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خواهش می کنم. بله این نمودارهای سینوسی و کسینوسی اولیه که قفط کمان و ضریبشون یه مقدار عوض شده باشه مثل توضیحاتی که گفتید باید عمل کنیم و چند تا نکته در این خصوص دارن. مثل همین نکاتی که گفتید. شاید تست گزینه ها بهتر باشه.
ولی راستش چون من هنوز مثلثات به صورت جدی نخوندم،  فقط براساس اون چیزی که یادم بود جواب دادم. 
در خصوص سوالتون هم من همین راه حلایی که گفتمو دوباره بررسی کردم و جوابو اصلاح می کنم. این روش من سنتی هست و یه مقدار وقت گیره ولی اعدادی که بدست آوردم و توی اون پست راه حلم قرار می دم، با همین نمودار شما مطابقت داره.

----------


## Math97

نمودار تابع با مجهولاتی که توی پست قبلی بدست آوردم:

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> نمودار تابع با مجهولاتی که توی پست قبلی بدست آوردم:


یه موضوعی مورد ابهام قرار گرفته برام! چرا تابع مرجع minش ٢- بعد max ش ۴؟! و البته شماهم نقض کردی تابع مرجع رو درسته؟ یا استراحت نیاز دارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Math97

> یه موضوعی مورد ابهام قرار گرفته برام! چرا تابع مرجع minش ٢- بعد max ش ۴؟! و البته شماهم نقض کردی تابع مرجع رو درسته؟ یا استراحت نیاز دارم


درسته اینو دقت نکردم! 
 @BRAIN SURGEON 
سوالتونو یه نگاه بکنید که آیا min تابع 2- گذاشته شده یا 4-؟ چون روی نمودارتون دقیق مشخص نشده با خط چین.

----------


## n3gin2000

> درسته اینو دقت نکردم! 
>  @BRAIN SURGEON 
> سوالتونو یه نگاه بکنید که آیا min تابع 2- گذاشته شده یا 4-؟ چون روی نمودارتون دقیق مشخص نشده با خط چین.



راستش اصلی ترین دلیلی که باعث شداین سوال روبپرسم این بودش که تواکثرتستهای تیپ +a=maxو-a=minبودولی اینجادوعددمتفاوت اند :Yahoo (1): ولی احتمالابایدراهی وجودداشته باشه که یکیشون رونقض کنه مثلاممکنه یکیشون باصدق درمعادله عددی که بهمون میده خارج ازمحدوده دامنه سینوس یعنی 1ومنفی یک باشه آهان راستی به پی دوم وتغییرفازهم یه نیم نگاهی داشته باشیم بدک نیست ممکنه کسینوسی بشه تابع :Yahoo (117): ولی چیزی که مهمه اون4که درمعادله داده شده نشون میده که نمودارسینوس مثل حالت عادی رسم میشه ودیگه لازم نیست که برگرده چون میدونیم اگه -aداشتیم نمودارسینوس برمیگشت :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Math97

[QUOTE=BRAIN SURGEON;1403736
راستش اصلی ترین دلیلی که باعث شداین سوال روبپرسم این بودش که تواکثرتستهای تیپ +a=maxو-a=minبودولی اینجادوعددمتفاوت اند :Yahoo (1): ولی احتمالابایدراهی وجودداشته باشه که یکیشون رونقض کنه مثلاممکنه یکیشون باصدق درمعادله عددی که بهمون میده خارج ازمحدوده دامنه سینوس یعنی 1ومنفی یک باشه آهان راستی به پی دوم وتغییرفازهم یه نیم نگاهی داشته باشیم بدک نیست ممکنه کسینوسی بشه تابع :Yahoo (117): ولی چیزی که مهمه اون4که درمعادله داده شده نشون میده که نمودارسینوس مثل حالت عادی رسم میشه ودیگه لازم نیست که برگرده چون میدونیم اگه -aداشتیم نمودارسینوس برمیگشت :Yahoo (17): [/QUOTE]

پس اگه اینطوریه من دقت نکرده بودم! فکر می کردم که  تابع تا 4- پایین میره! بنابراین کل محاسبات صفحه قبلی من به درد نمی خوره!!!

----------


## n3gin2000

> پس اگه اینطوریه من دقت نکرده بودم! فکر می کردم که  تابع تا 4- پایین میره! بنابراین کل محاسبات صفحه قبلی من به درد نمی خوره!!!





> راستش اصلی ترین دلیلی که باعث شداین سوال روبپرسم این بودش که تواکثرتستهای تیپ +a=maxو-a=minبودولی اینجادوعددمتفاوت اندولی احتمالابایدراهی وجودداشته باشه که یکیشون رونقض کنه مثلاممکنه یکیشون باصدق درمعادله عددی که بهمون میده خارج ازمحدوده دامنه سینوس یعنی 1ومنفی یک باشه آهان راستی به پی دوم وتغییرفازهم یه نیم نگاهی داشته باشیم بدک نیست ممکنه کسینوسی بشه تابعولی چیزی که مهمه اون4که درمعادله داده شده نشون میده که نمودارسینوس مثل حالت عادی رسم میشه ودیگه لازم نیست که برگرده چون میدونیم اگه -aداشتیم نمودارسینوس برمیگشت





> درسته اینو دقت نکردم! 
>  @BRAIN SURGEON 
> سوالتونو یه نگاه بکنید که آیا min تابع 2- گذاشته شده یا 4-؟ چون روی نمودارتون دقیق مشخص نشده با خط چین.


پستم روادیتش کردم این شکل اصلیهالبته بازخودم کشیدم بدون گوشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Math97

> پستم روادیتش کردم این شکل اصلی البته بازخودم کشیدم بدون گوشی


خب پس در این صورت کل محاسبات صفحه قبل من درسته  :Yahoo (4):  !!!!

اصولا تابع 4sin(ax+b) رو هرجوری تصور کنید بین 4- و 4+ هست

----------


## n3gin2000

> خب پس در این صورت کل محاسبات صفحه قبل من درسته  !!!!
> 
> اصولا تابع 4sin(ax+b) رو هرجوری تصور کنید بین 4- و 4+ هست


ممنون تااینجاگرفتم حالاجواب کل سوال چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Math97

> ممنون تااینجاگرفتم حالاجواب کل سوال چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟


 k=7pi/18
teta = 11 (pi) / 6

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> k=7pi/18
> teta = 11 (pi) / 6


میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین چجوری شد 3pi ؟!

----------


## n3gin2000

> k=7pi/18
> teta = 11 (pi) / 6





> سلام بچه هاممکنه ایین سوال روبارسم نمودرارحل کنیدلطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ.ن:خودم بدون رسم حلش روبلدم اینشکلی:چون مدوده کسینوس از-1تا1هستشبایدعبارت داخل پرانتزرومساوی منفی یک قراربدیم  تادرaکه اینجا-4هستش ضرب بشه ونمودارکسینوس بتونه بیشترین مقدارروداشته باشه ودرنهایت معادله مثلثاتی روحل کنیم(کسینوس چ عبارتهایی منفی یکه) وباعددگذاری نقاطی که بدست میادرادرمعادله صدق بدیم ودرمحدوده بسته -1و+1جوابهاقابل قبوله که اگه اینکارروبکنیم3تاعددبدست میادپس میشه3بارحالاشماهاچشکلی بارسم نمودارحلش میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فایل پیوست 83999


مرسی ازتون :22:  :11:  :Yahoo (1): واینکه(i)چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مگه پی نمیگیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ومنظورمون ازپی3/14هست که درواقع رادیانی داریم میگیم (آخه مثلامیدونیم هررادیان57درجه است :Yahoo (1):  )
ممکنه لطفاروش رسم نموداراین یکی سوال هم بگیدممنونم :Y (768):  :Y (466):  :Y (592):

----------


## Math97

> میشه یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین چجوری شد 3pi ؟!


من این روشو براساس تمرینای زیادی که با تابع های مثلثاتی توی حرکت نوسانی کردم و همینطور حل معادله مثلثاتی گفتم. یه مقدار پیچیده است ولی درسته! توضیح مشروحش اینه:
اینجور نمودارا رو شما می تونید معادل نمودار سینوس انتقال یافته در نظر بگیرید. یه زاویه مبدأ فرضی (به عنوان صفر) که نمودار شروع میشه رو باید انتخاب کنید و براساس اون مبدأ، زاویه بقیه ی نقاط رو هم معلوم کنید. مثلا من نقطه شروع رو که معادل زاویه ی صفر توی تابع سینوس معمولی هست همونجایی که روی شکل زیر مشخص شده در نظر گرفتم. براساس همین مبدأ فرضی بقیه زوایا هم مشخص میشن که خب 3pi برای اون سوال شما بدست میاد. همینطور برای نقطه (2-,0) باید 11pi/6 بذاریم که تطابق داشته باشه و 7pi/6 یا مثلا 6/pi- اگر چه مقدار 2- رو با جاگذاری میدن ولی با مبدأ فرضی ما تطابق نداره و نباید انتخاب کنیم. اینکه چطور سریع بدست آوردم 11pi/6 به خاطر تمرین زیاد بود و قبل از تمرین زیاد می گفتم مضرب pi/6 باید باشه حالا منفی یعنی کجا میشه؟ حالا کدومشون باشه 7pi/6 یا 11pi/6 و ... که خب کند بودم دیگه!!!
شما می تونید مثلا اونجایی که من با 2pi مشخص کردم رو به عنوان زاویه صفر شروع فرض کنید ولی مقادیر قبل و بعدش رو هم باید براساس همون قرار بدید.  در اینصورت به جای 3pi باید pi و به جای 11pi/6 باید pi/6- بذارید که دقیقا همین نمودار بدست میاد ولی ضرایب داخل کمان متفاوت میشن.

----------


## Math97

> مرسی ازتونواینکه(i)چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مگه پی نمیگیم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ومنظورمون ازپی3/14هست که درواقع رادیانی داریم میگیم (آخه مثلامیدونیم هررادیان57درجه است )
> ممکنه لطفاروش رسم نموداراین یکی سوال هم بگیدممنونم


خواهش می کنم. اون i منظورم ادامه ی همون p هستش! اخه چون توی محاسبات ریاضی pi رو معادل عدد پی می نویسیم برای همین i گذاشتم، چیز خاصی نیست!
یه نکته بد نیست بگم که عدد پی همیشه مقدارش هست 3.14. اینکه توی کمان می گیم 180 درجه علتش اینه که پی رادیان میشه 180 درجه وگرنه همیشه باید 3.14 بذاریم. 
در خصوص این سوال آخری هم که فرستادید راستش هنوز توی رسم نمودار دستم سریع نیست (توی تحلیل نمودار چرا ولی رسمش نه!) اومدم از راه سنتی برم دیدم خیلی طول می کشه! احتمالا بهتره از انتقال تابع استفاده بشه که سعی می کنم شب جوابشو بدست بیارم و بذارم.

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> من این روشو براساس تمرینای زیادی که با تابع های مثلثاتی توی حرکت نوسانی کردم و همینطور حل معادله مثلثاتی گفتم. یه مقدار پیچیده است ولی درسته! توضیح مشروحش اینه:
> اینجور نمودارا رو شما می تونید معادل نمودار سینوس انتقال یافته در نظر بگیرید. یه زاویه مبدأ فرضی (به عنوان صفر) که نمودار شروع میشه رو باید انتخاب کنید و براساس اون مبدأ، زاویه بقیه ی نقاط رو هم معلوم کنید. مثلا من نقطه شروع رو که معادل زاویه ی صفر توی تابع سینوس معمولی هست همونجایی که روی شکل زیر مشخص شده در نظر گرفتم. براساس همین مبدأ فرضی بقیه زوایا هم مشخص میشن که خب 3pi برای اون سوال شما بدست میاد. همینطور برای نقطه (2-,0) باید 11pi/6 بذاریم که تطابق داشته باشه و 7pi/6 یا مثلا 6/pi- اگر چه مقدار 2- رو با جاگذاری میدن ولی با مبدأ فرضی ما تطابق نداره و نباید انتخاب کنیم. اینکه چطور سریع بدست آوردم 11pi/6 به خاطر تمرین زیاد بود و قبل از تمرین زیاد می گفتم مضرب pi/6 باید باشه حالا منفی یعنی کجا میشه؟ حالا کدومشون باشه 7pi/6 یا 11pi/6 و ... که خب کند بودم دیگه!!!
> شما می تونید مثلا اونجایی که من با 2pi مشخص کردم رو به عنوان زاویه صفر شروع فرض کنید ولی مقادیر قبل و بعدش رو هم باید براساس همون قرار بدید.  در اینصورت به جای 3pi باید pi و به جای 11pi/6 باید pi/6- بذارید که دقیقا همین نمودار بدست میاد ولی ضرایب داخل کمان متفاوت میشن.


ممنون ازتون . من معذرت میخوام یکم سوالم  رو بد پرسیدم . دیروقت بود و منظورم رو بد رسوندم
یه جور دیگه میپرسم : از کجا فهمیدین اونجا 11p/6 ؟! یعنی از کجا میدونید که اون 23pi/6 نیست و نقطه ی مورد نظر ما هم 5pi نیست؟! از کجا معلوم که اون 7pi نیست و ... ؟!
یعنی مختصر بخوام بگم :از کجا میدونید الآن رو دایره مثلثاتی دورِ اول هستیم؟!
پ.ن : منم این سوال رو دقیقا واسه نوسان پرسیدم :Yahoo (4): البته فاز اولیه حذف شده

----------


## shayan_senator

> ممنون ازتون . من معذرت میخوام یکم سوالم  رو بد پرسیدم . دیروقت بود و منظورم رو بد رسوندم
> یه جور دیگه میپرسم : از کجا فهمیدین اونجا 11p/6 ؟! یعنی از کجا میدونید که اون 23pi/6 نیست و نقطه ی مورد نظر ما هم 5pi نیست؟! از کجا معلوم که اون 7pi نیست و ... ؟!
> یعنی مختصر بخوام بگم :از کجا میدونید الآن رو دایره مثلثاتی دورِ اول هستیم؟!
> پ.ن : منم این سوال رو دقیقا واسه نوسان پرسیدمالبته فاز اولیه حذف شده


خودتم نفهمیدی چی گفتی! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خودتم نفهمیدی چی گفتی!


کسی که باید بفهمه میفهمه ! چقدر تو بدبخت و علافی که افتادی دنبالِ من هرجا پُست میدم نقل قول میگیری شر و ور میگی

----------


## Math97

> ممنون ازتون . من معذرت میخوام یکم سوالم  رو بد پرسیدم . دیروقت بود و منظورم رو بد رسوندم
> یه جور دیگه میپرسم : از کجا فهمیدین اونجا 11p/6 ؟! یعنی از کجا میدونید که اون 23pi/6 نیست و نقطه ی مورد نظر ما هم 5pi نیست؟! از کجا معلوم که اون 7pi نیست و ... ؟!
> یعنی مختصر بخوام بگم :از کجا میدونید الآن رو دایره مثلثاتی دورِ اول هستیم؟!
> پ.ن : منم این سوال رو دقیقا واسه نوسان پرسیدمالبته فاز اولیه حذف شده


خواهش می کنم. اساساً از نظر سینوس و کسینوس کمانهای  0 و 2pi و 4pi هم ارزند و مضارب زوجش همینطور. حالا هر زاویه بین 0 تا 90 هم بخواید می تونید بهشون اضافه کنید. مضارب فرد pi هم همینطور مثل همند. 
اما به هر حال باید تفکیکی قائل بشیم مثلا تابع نوسان سینوسی داریم خب اگه بپرسن نوسانگر چند بار طی 0 تا 8pi  به نقطه ی اوجش رفته اگه بگید هم ارز 2pi هست قطعا به مشکل می خوریم!
در خصوص سوال شما هم بگم من استدلالم اینه که یه نقطه به عنوان مبدأ فرض کنیم (توی شکل مشخص کردم کجا رو مبدأ گرفتم و این غیر از مبدأ مختصاته) و براساس اون بگیم که در نقطه تقاطع با محور y ها  11pi/6 داریم یا 7pi/6 چون دیگه وقتی مثلا تابع سینوسی باشه و مقدارش باشه 0.5- و در حال صعود  باشه فقط کمان 11pi/6 براش قابل قبوله. حتی شما 2pi هم بهش اضافه کنید درسته که هم ارز با 11pi/6 هست ولی با مبدأ ما تطابق نداره و استدلال درست نیست. 
اونجا رو می تونید 23pi/6 در نظر بگیرید ولی به شرطی که مبدأ فرضی رو هم به اندازه 2pi عقب تر برده باشید و اینطوری نقطه بعدی مورد نظر هم میشه 5pi . یعنی به طور خلاصه بگم فاصله ها رو باید همیشه درنظر بگیرید براساس مبدأ مون. 
اگه اشکال داشتید بپرسید.

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خواهش می کنم. اساساً از نظر سینوس و کسینوس کمانهای  0 و 2pi و 4pi هم ارزند و مضارب زوجش همینطور. حالا هر زاویه بین 0 تا 90 هم بخواید می تونید بهشون اضافه کنید. مضارب فرد pi هم همینطور مثل همند. 
> اما به هر حال باید تفکیکی قائل بشیم مثلا تابع نوسان سینوسی داریم خب اگه بپرسن نوسانگر چند بار طی 0 تا 8pi  به نقطه ی اوجش رفته اگه بگید هم ارز 2pi هست قطعا به مشکل می خوریم!
> در خصوص سوال شما هم بگم من استدلالم اینه که یه نقطه به عنوان مبدأ فرض کنیم (توی شکل مشخص کردم کجا رو مبدأ گرفتم و این غیر از مبدأ مختصاته) و براساس اون بگیم که در نقطه تقاطع با محور y ها  11pi/6 داریم یا 7pi/6 چون دیگه وقتی مثلا تابع سینوسی باشه و مقدارش باشه 0.5- و در حال صعود  باشه فقط کمان 11pi/6 براش قابل قبوله. حتی شما 2pi هم بهش اضافه کنید درسته که هم ارز با 11pi/6 هست ولی با مبدأ ما تطابق نداره و استدلال درست نیست. 
> اونجا رو می تونید 23pi/6 در نظر بگیرید ولی به شرطی که مبدأ فرضی رو هم به اندازه 2pi عقب تر برده باشید و اینطوری نقطه بعدی مورد نظر هم میشه 5pi . یعنی به طور خلاصه بگم فاصله ها رو باید همیشه درنظر بگیرید براساس مبدأ مون. 
> اگه اشکال داشتید بپرسید.


آهان تقریبا اوکی شد . ممنون ازتون خیلی لطف کردین وقت گذاشتین  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
پس کلا میشه فرض کرد اون 11pi/6 هست و الآن دورِ اول هستیم ( یعنی دیگه نگرانِ این که 11pi/6 هست یا 23pi/6 یا 35pi/6 و ... نباشیم )

----------


## n3gin2000

> خواهش می کنم. اساساً از نظر سینوس و کسینوس کمانهای  0 و 2pi و 4pi هم ارزند و مضارب زوجش همینطور. حالا هر زاویه بین 0 تا 90 هم بخواید می تونید بهشون اضافه کنید. مضارب فرد pi هم همینطور مثل همند. 
> اما به هر حال باید تفکیکی قائل بشیم مثلا تابع نوسان سینوسی داریم خب اگه بپرسن نوسانگر چند بار طی 0 تا 8pi  به نقطه ی اوجش رفته اگه بگید هم ارز 2pi هست قطعا به مشکل می خوریم!
> در خصوص سوال شما هم بگم من استدلالم اینه که یه نقطه به عنوان مبدأ فرض کنیم (توی شکل مشخص کردم کجا رو مبدأ گرفتم و این غیر از مبدأ مختصاته) و براساس اون بگیم که در نقطه تقاطع با محور y ها  11pi/6 داریم یا 7pi/6 چون دیگه وقتی مثلا تابع سینوسی باشه و مقدارش باشه 0.5- و در حال صعود  باشه فقط کمان 11pi/6 براش قابل قبوله. حتی شما 2pi هم بهش اضافه کنید درسته که هم ارز با 11pi/6 هست ولی با مبدأ ما تطابق نداره و استدلال درست نیست. 
> اونجا رو می تونید 23pi/6 در نظر بگیرید ولی به شرطی که مبدأ فرضی رو هم به اندازه 2pi عقب تر برده باشید و اینطوری نقطه بعدی مورد نظر هم میشه 5pi . یعنی به طور خلاصه بگم فاصله ها رو باید همیشه درنظر بگیرید براساس مبدأ مون. 
> اگه اشکال داشتید بپرسید.


سوال منم ریاضی92قراربودلطف کنیدشب نمودارش روبکشید :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): بسی انتظارکشیدیم وسخت گذشت :Yahoo (94): مرسی ازتون :22:  :11:

----------


## Math97

> سوال منم ریاضی92قراربودلطف کنیدشب نمودارش روبکشیدبسی انتظارکشیدیم وسخت گذشتمرسی ازتون


چشم! راه جبریش زیاد سخت نیست با کاربرد مشتق و یا همون توضیحاتی که دادید حل میشه. ولی راه نمودارش چون هنوز دوره تناوب، مثلثات و انتقال رو زیاد کار نکردم یه مقدار کار داره که امیدوارم چند دیقه دیگه تموم بشه! یعنی قابل رسم هست ولی باید یه جوری باشه که بگم متوجه بشید چی کار کردم! 
جوابتون هم درسته 3 نقطه میشه!

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام بچه هاممکنه ایین سوال روبارسم نمودرارحل کنیدلطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ.ن:خودم بدون رسم حلش روبلدم اینشکلی:چون مدوده کسینوس از-1تا1هستشبایدعبارت داخل پرانتزرومساوی منفی یک قراربدیم  تادرaکه اینجا-4هستش ضرب بشه ونمودارکسینوس بتونه بیشترین مقدارروداشته باشه ودرنهایت معادله مثلثاتی روحل کنیم(کسینوس چ عبارتهایی منفی یکه) وباعددگذاری نقاطی که بدست میادرادرمعادله صدق بدیم ودرمحدوده بسته -1و+1جوابهاقابل قبوله که اگه اینکارروبکنیم3تاعددبدست میادپس میشه3بارحالاشماهاچشکلی بارسم نمودارحلش میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فایل پیوست 83999


بیشترین نادرسته. باید بگی بیشینه نسبی. سوال ازمون سراسری هم که باشه، بیانش نه درسته.
شب خط Pi/4 -3.Pi.x رو میدونیم؛ منفی 3Pi. طول بازه داده شده، 2 هستش، پس طول برد اون خط میشه 6Pi. تابع Cosx یک ماکسیمم نسبی در بازه ب طول 2pi داره. چون ابتدا و انتهای بازه داده شده، بیشینه نسبی نیستن پس جواب مسله میشه 6/2.

میخای رسم رو بدونی.
ضریب منفی چهار، کشش عمودی ایجاد میکنه. Pi/4, شیفت ب چپه. منفی سه پی هم تابع رو در راستای افق zoom in میکنه. هر سه نگاشته بیان شده ایزومورفیسم هستن. پس کافیه اکسترمم های نسبی تابع cosx رو بررسی کنی در بازه ب طول 6pi.

"پ.ن" ینی چی؟

----------


## Math97

> سلام بچه هاممکنه ایین سوال روبارسم نمودرارحل کنیدلطفا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ.ن:خودم بدون رسم حلش روبلدم اینشکلی:چون مدوده کسینوس از-1تا1هستشبایدعبارت داخل پرانتزرومساوی منفی یک قراربدیم  تادرaکه اینجا-4هستش ضرب بشه ونمودارکسینوس بتونه بیشترین مقدارروداشته باشه ودرنهایت معادله مثلثاتی روحل کنیم(کسینوس چ عبارتهایی منفی یکه) وباعددگذاری نقاطی که بدست میادرادرمعادله صدق بدیم ودرمحدوده بسته -1و+1جوابهاقابل قبوله که اگه اینکارروبکنیم3تاعددبدست میادپس میشه3بارحالاشماهاچشکلی بارسم نمودارحلش میکنین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فایل پیوست 83999


خب برای این سوال اول بگم که احتمالا موافقید که ضریب بیرونی فقط تابع رو یا قرینه می کنه یا بالا و پایین می کشونه و خلاصه تأثیری توی min یا max نداره. چون هرچی مقدار Min یا max باشه هم یا قرینه میشه یا بالاتر و پایین تر میره بنابراین من اون تابع رو ساده می کنم به صورت زیر:
cos(3pi*x+pi/4)
خب اول میریم سراغ رسم cos(3pi*x) که میشه همون کسینوس ولی با دوره تناوب 2pi /3pi یعنی 2/3 (فرمول دوره تناوب استفاده کردم برای کسینوس)
یعنی انگار همون کسینوس داریم ولی از 0 تا 2/3=0.67 و خب این نمودارو من تکرار می کنم از 2/3 تا 4/3 که بیشتر از بازه مورد نظر هم میشه. 
چون این تابع زوج هست همینا رو عیناً قرینه می کنم نسبت به محور y تا نقطه 1-=x 
اما برای رسیدن به تابع سوال باید انتقال داشته باشیم. می دونیم که مثلا f(x) رو اگر داشته باشیم برای تابع f(x+1) باید همون f(x) رو به اندازه 1 واحد به سمت چپ انتقال بدیم. مثلا 3x و (x+1)3 رو مثال بزنید برای خودتون  (قواعد انتقال تابع رو صرفا گفتم)
برای تابع سوال هم باید همین کارو بکنیم ولی دقت کنید این اشتباهه که بگم pi/4 باید انتقال بدم چون با قواعد انتقال غلط درمیاد. باید اونو به فرم a(x+c) دربیارم بعدش بگم c واحد انتقال می دم.

برای اینکه شبیه بشه به قواعد انتقال، من میام اینو شبیه می کنم به همین 3x که گفتم
cos(3pi*x+pi/4)=cos(3pi*x + 3pi/12)=cos(3pi(x + 1/12)); s
حالا می تونم بگم همون تابع که رسم کردیم رو 1/12 باید انتقال بدم به سمت چپ و نمودارنهایی به صورت شکل 2 میشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> تشکر
> پ.ن:مخفف پی نوشت هستایشاالله اگه ابهامی داشتم میپرسم ممنونم
> خب اولین ابهام:تصورذهنی من ازرسم ورسمی که خواهم داشت مطمئنامتفاوت خواهدبودبارسم شماممنون میشم خودتون رسم کنید


اول جانشین کن. x = t/Pi.
این جانشینی، بازه 1 تا منفی 1 بر حسب ایکس رو رو تبدیل میکنه ب منفی پی تا پی برای t.کمان زابطه گزارش شده تو صورت مسله هم میشه Pi/4-3t. رسم منفی چهار تا کوسینوس پی چهارم منهای 3t  در بازه منفی pi تا pi هم تمرین کار در تخت خابت باشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

درسته ک دو نقطه متمایز در فضای اقلیدسی یک و فقط یک خط رو مشخص میکنن. داشتن دو نقطه متمایز از خط، شرط کافی واسه بدست اوردنمعادله ی اون خطه، ولی شرط لازمی نیست.
خسته ای برو بخاب.

----------


## n3gin2000

> درسته ک دو نقطه متمایز در فضای اقلیدسی یک و فقط یک خط رو مشخص میکنن. داشتن دو نقطه متمایز از خط، شرط کافی واسه بدست اوردنمعادله ی اون خطه، ولی شرط لازمی نیست.
> خسته ای برو بخاب.


بله درسته حق باشماست شرط کافی واسه بدست آوردن معادله خط داشتن مختصات دونقطه است +شیب خط اونوقت میشه باداشتن این پارامترهامعادله خط روبدست آوردولی دلیل اینکه من توپست قبلیم حرفی ازشیب نزدم این بودکه خودتون اشاره کرده بودیدمنفی3پی  شیبه(که میدونیم همون  ضریب ایکسه :Yahoo (1):  )

----------

